# What kinda of traps for raccoon?



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Looking online I found 6 duke 1 3/4 for $45 
And I found a duke dog proof trap for $24 for just one

What would you guys recommend for raccoons?
I have so many near my house its ridiculous, infestation of them, tracks in the mud, looks like someone ran a tiller through it, little guys are digging up crab like crazy

Also, set locations
Should I set near their den trees or where is the ideal spot for it? 
And how far apart do you set your traps?


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Neither is legal in Washing state. Cages only.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

and you'll want a STRONG, STURDY cage for raccoons. A big boar will destroy a cheaper cage trap.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine is from Tractor Supply. I have caught a ton of raccoons in it. Weasel is right, a big raccoon can really make a mess of a live catch trap. I have had to rebuild the trip mechanism in mine a couple of times.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I just use a cage trap also and have had very good luck. for bait I have used dog food or a egg. I have caught a pile of raccoons around the farm and even a few skunks. as far aslocation I just stuck it where I found the most sign. if you are seeing areas with lots of tracks that would prob be a good place to start. Just make sure you check them atleast once a day as the longer you leave a raccoon in a trap the more ticked off they get and you can also end up with other animals in your traps that you dont want to kill.
good luck.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*On my property I use conibears in a bucket----Their dead right there with no fuss or mess---Bait burnt marshmellows-0r-sardines or fish scraps---skunks -cats and raccoons-take's care of them all--------sb----------p.s. a round bucket works also---just put some blocking on the sides to stop it from rolling*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I used cage traps along time ago and before I learned what I was doing wrong they kept getting out. I finally figured out they were rolling it over and springing the doors open. Stake em down real good !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *On my property I use conibears in a bucket----Their dead right there with no fuss or mess---Bait burnt marshmellows-0r-sardines or fish scraps---skunks -cats and raccoons-take's care of them all--------sb----------p.s. a round bucket works also---just put some blocking on the sides to stop it from rolling*


 Thanks for showing those pic's Skip , will help others, used the same setup once to thin out the cat population.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

bones44 said:


> I used cage traps along time ago and before I learned what I was doing wrong they kept getting out. I finally figured out they were rolling it over and springing the doors open. Stake em down real good !


yup! 
When I've tried in the past (with no luck) I've used stakes and wired them to the stakes


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Do my eyes deceive me or is that a Beslisle you are using in your bucket Swamp?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good eye CJ----6x6 they hit hard tough little trap--have about a doz of them left from the longline trappen Days----*


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Those are the best coni's around in my opinion. The safeties on them actually keep you somewhat safe too which is always a plus! Cool sets. I am hoping to get some buckets out here pretty soon.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Good eye CJ----6x6 they hit hard tough little trap--have about a doz of them left from the longline trappen Days----*


 Are those one size under the 330 coni ?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

No they are a few sizes under a 330. It would go 330, 280, 220, then the 160 which is the 6x6 pictured. Of course these are just general sizes and they continue to go down from the 160.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> No they are a few sizes under a 330. It would go 330, 280, 220, then the 160 which is the 6x6 pictured. Of course these are just general sizes and they continue to go down from the 160.


 Thought it was a bit larger as to how much was covering the forehead area, have only ever used 110 & 330's


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

hassell said:


> Thought it was a bit larger as to how much was covering the forehead area, have only ever used 110 & 330's


 I see what you're saying. I usually use 220's(7x7) for raccoon but a 160 usually gets them right behind the ears if you can get them to stick their head in. Nice quick kill. I just might have to take those 160's off your hands Swamp


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Michigan law---can't use any coni type trap on the ground larger than 6x6---I perfure the 220 size also-----------I may have others out in the shed I'll take a look----Between the kids and cousin's I really don't know whats in there --had over 200 coni's of all sizes at one time--ever use a 660 coni---works good for Bobcats on climing tree set's-also small streams for otter-and Beaver-12x24---sb


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

I hate some of the Washington state laws and regulations >_>

But.... The law is the law


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Never used a 660 Swamp







One big trap though! Would actually work pretty good on the things you mentioned, would also take the need to block out of the way at some sets.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> I hate some of the Washington state laws and regulations >_>
> 
> But.... The law is the law


Yuppies will do that when weaker elected officials take over!


----------

